# Put Up Or Shut Up



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

All Mavs fan need to DEMAND production out of KVH right away! This team has been playing well on both sides of the court lately. I don't want to hear any excuses from Don Nelson about KVH's injuries or how it's going to take time. This isn't the time to hear any of that. This deal wasn't necessary at all.

The Mavs once again gave up defense for offense so they know what they're getting themselves into. KVH's should have to EARN minutes not just get them because he can shoot a three. He better hit the ground running because Mavs fan's should be tired of this annual outrage.

Everyone please hold Nellie's feet to the fire when this doesn't work out. When the going gets tough in the playoffs and KVH is nowhere to be found. If this doesn't workout, and the Mavs exit early in the playoffs how can Nellie not be fired?! We've seen this before and unfortunately we all know the ending.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Cuban was probably the 1 who wanted the trade and made it. KVH will have one of those fast injury recoveries because he is on title contender now instead of the Bucks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mavs41 said:


> All Mavs fan need to DEMAND production out of KVH right away! This team has been playing well on both sides of the court lately. I don't want to hear any excuses from Don Nelson about KVH's injuries or how it's going to take time. This isn't the time to hear any of that. This deal wasn't necessary at all.
> 
> The Mavs once again gave up defense for offense so they know what they're getting themselves into. KVH's should have to EARN minutes not just get them because he can shoot a three. He better hit the ground running because Mavs fan's should be tired of this annual outrage.
> 
> Everyone please hold Nellie's feet to the fire when this doesn't work out. When the going gets tough in the playoffs and KVH is nowhere to be found. If this doesn't workout, and the Mavs exit early in the playoffs how can Nellie not be fired?! We've seen this before and unfortunately we all know the ending.


I think you're really overreacting. Neither Alan Henderson or Keith Van Horn is going to get Nelson fired. 

We're simply hating KVH now. He has a reputation as soft, etc. But if you really look beyond the thin layer of perception, he's a quality player, and he will be better than Henderson for us, someone quote me. 

We're giving this move too much as far as impact on the team. Van Horn's going to get 15-18 minutes off the bench. And even then, he's going to get his rebounds, and hit the open shot. If he the type of guy who's going to beg for the ball, shoot it with two men on him with 23 on the clock, then I'd have a problem. But Van Horn is a very good team player, simply because he doesn't have that selfish mentality.



> I don't want to hear any excuses from Don Nelson about KVH's injuries or how it's going to take time. This isn't the time to hear any of that.


What better time to get him healthy? These are basically the dog days of the season, February/March, right before the final stretch, Damp is injured, Stack is injured, it's not like we have our whole unit anyway. I don't know his injury situation all that well, but if he's injured, we need to let him rest until we at least get the rest of our team back. All I know is I'm not going to be with this trade if Nelson does as you say, and let Van Horn go out prematurely and end his career on a foot injury. 



> KVH's should have to EARN minutes not just get them because he can shoot a three.


Van Horn's got 8 years worth of earnings.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah I'm not a big fan of KVH but he can put up some good numbers for us. He can provide a good outside touch for us off the bench. He also never causes any problems and is a great guy. The only thing is he is soft, is injury proned, and doesn't play good D.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Mavs41 said:


> All Mavs fan need to DEMAND production out of KVH right away! This team has been playing well on both sides of the court lately. I don't want to hear any excuses from Don Nelson about KVH's injuries or how it's going to take time. This isn't the time to hear any of that. This deal wasn't necessary at all.
> 
> The Mavs once again gave up defense for offense so they know what they're getting themselves into. KVH's should have to EARN minutes not just get them because he can shoot a three. He better hit the ground running because Mavs fan's should be tired of this annual outrage.
> 
> Everyone please hold Nellie's feet to the fire when this doesn't work out. When the going gets tough in the playoffs and KVH is nowhere to be found. If this doesn't workout, and the Mavs exit early in the playoffs how can Nellie not be fired?! We've seen this before and unfortunately we all know the ending.


I agree....

put up or shut up about KVH..if it doesnt work out, im sure nelson will put him down as another TAW. Im pretty sure things will work out if Avery can talk to Keith....Avery is everything of the success done in this season. So, if they will get him in this, everything would be fine.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Im pretty sure things will work out if Avery can talk to Keith....Avery is everything of the success done in this season.


Finally someone's see's where the sucess of this team comes from. This team didn't start to really find itself until Avery took over for Nellie. They started to play defense hard and Damp all of a sudden became a force. 

Avery is the only hope we have of KVH playing tough. I know others think I might be hard on him, but he's gotta earn my respect. Everytime in the past he's always never rised to the occasion on a consistent basis. The minutes he gets on the court he should be doing whatever the team needs at that time. Not just throwing up three's and giving minimal effort on the defensive end.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I've gotten over it. I think VH will work with the team as soon as he knows his role which should be quick and painless lol.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Raef LaFrentz, Antoine Walker, Antawn Jamison and Juwan Howard

What do they have in common? They were all brought in to try and help the team. All didn't help the team, and were traded

My point? Nellie will have *no* problem moving KVH if he's not working.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Raef LaFrentz, Antoine Walker, Antawn Jamison and Juwan Howard
> 
> What do they have in common? They were all brought in to try and help the team. All didn't help the team, and were traded
> 
> My point? Nellie will have *no* problem moving KVH if he's not working.


 Especially with that contract.


----------

